# help with family holiday in france



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi, we have been too France many times over the years but we do not stay on campsites instead using the Aires so when our son asked me to recommend some FAMILY sites (2 adults 2 children, 11yr girl 9yr. boy) i was completely at a loss to bring any to mind.

So can some of you family travellers suggest some sites that would be suitable for a young family, swimming pool, play area, beaches, fishing (the men) childrens club, you know the things they want, and if possible wifi as our Alexandra is PC mad and would hate not being in contact with her mates back home.

As this is their first trip to France (or anywhere across the channel) they want to stay within a 100 miles of Calais the arrival/departure port.

One big problem i fear is the dates they are going, 1st August, and they have nothing booked, so will that be a problem :?: 

Any advice please.

Bob


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi bob have i look here
chapter


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

*Family camping*

Hello,
I worked at a brilliant site a while ago now in Picardy. Its called Domaine de Drancourt, St Valery sur Somme and its lovely!
There's something for everyone there, kids club, golf driving range, pool, bar, restaurant, pizzeria. 
The surrounding countryside is beautiful, the architecture medeival, its where Joan of Arc was kept captive until she was burnt at the stake in Rouen (which is nearby). The neighbouring town of Abbeyville and the city of Amiens are well worth a day out and there may well be a festival at the time of their holiday. I remember the medeival part of the village held a food festival while I was there in August.
The best thing is its only 115km from Calais.
All the major camping companies feature Drancourt on their websites if you want to take a look.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Theres a chain of campsites 


Yell-o,

or similar, if you google that then you'll get it.
These are good sites, which have either permanent statics, tents,or touring pitches. They've got shedloads of stuff for the younger people, and their wen sites are excellent with English translations.

Also you could try the French Life website. They've got a few on the west coast and some in the Med. thems good too.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

www.camping-jablines.com

www.la-croix-du-vieux-pont.com

www.lesalicourts.com

These tick all your boxes...........but the beaches are man made.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The Caravan Club publish "Caravan Europe 1 and 2".

Your son needs No. 1 for France.

The advantage of this particular campsite guide is that all the entries are sent in by people who have stayed at the sites, so the comments are not biased.

We have used them for several years and find the site descriptions very accurate. _(Much better than some of the quite famous competitors who appear to charge site owners for inclusion in their guides.)_

The CC guides also have loads of essential information too - local customs, shop hours, driving regulations, important telephone numbers - all the usual stuff.

The France section in the 2007 issue runs from page 115 to page 681, so there are a few sites to choose from.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I second that, last year on our main holls in France we had problems with the charging unit in the van which meant we had to find sites with leccy every night.

We luckily had CC Europe 1 book which gave loads of different sites from the Municipal to the huge Euro type camps. The more choice he has at that time of year the better. 

Mandy


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for the advice i will pass it all on.

Bob


----------

